# Outdoor stoves



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

A few months back at St Andrews, I was chatting with Rae (Streetsleeper) about the various stoves we use outside our vans to cook/keep warm. Me being a bit of a stovaholic, I said that I would start a thread on it when I got back.

Well Rae, I have finally got around to it!!

I'll start with one of my favourites, it's called the Honeystove, it folds up into a pocket sized flat pack, can burn Esbit, be used with a Trangia type burner or can be used with solid fuel, which is my preference.




It can be increased in size with an extension kit.

So, anybody who has some interesting stoves/firepits/BBQ's whether bought or home made, it would be good to see them.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> stovaholic



Just that mean you're now drinking methylated spirits? :lol-049:




Robmac said:


> I'll start with one of my favourites, it's called the Honeystove



Don't tell the other stoves, they'll get jealous.

Hello Rob,
Do love a bit of stove porn. I shall have to dig some pictures out, I'm pretty sure there's going to be some interesting ones on here soon.

Rae & Ann


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 29, 2016)

This is my favourite stove at the moment did I tell you it was a wedding gift from another member.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> This is my favourite stove at the moment did I tell you it was a wedding gift from another member.



Brilliant Annie! As you know, I have one as well.

I'm thinking about something similar which flat packs, but I have to import it from America. I've gotta run it past Julie first though (after it arrives!).


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Brilliant Annie! As you know, I have one as well.
> 
> I'm thinking about something similar which flat packs, but I have to import it from America. I've gotta run it past Julie first though (after it arrives!).


 can you run it past her fast enough she can't see the price tag ?


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> can you run it past her fast enough she can't see the price tag ?



The beauty of flat pack Nigel. Stick it up me jumper and consign it to a drawer for a few weeks.

"What, this old thing?, I've had it ages"


----------



## dane (Jun 29, 2016)

Great thread idea.

I need to get a better picture, but I have a little stainless thing (on the left) that burns small sticks.  packs down quite small and is supposed to be smokeless.  Great for sticking the kettle on.  will also burn meths, which we always have as our main cooker in the van is a spirit burner.






Also got a MSR Rocket, which makes the most fantastical noise 






Would love a Frontier Stove, but it's a small van and I'm not sure we'd have room to store it.

dan


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

dane said:


> Great thread idea.
> 
> I need to get a better picture, but I have a little stainless thing (on the left) that burns small sticks.  packs down quite small.  Great for sticking the kettle on.  will also burn meths, which we always have as our main cooker in the van is a spirit burner.



That looks like a woodgas stove?

I bought a Chinese version which is excellent and a fraction of the price of the ones made in the UK.

Great bit of kit.


----------



## dane (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> That looks like a woodgas stove?
> 
> I bought a Chinese version which is excellent and a fraction of the price of the ones made in the UK.
> 
> Great bit of kit.



That'll be it, mine is an eBay special too


----------



## izwozral (Jun 29, 2016)

The firepit/stove in my avatar came from the Wensleydale Creamery in Hawes, it is an old creaming tun which originally had a tap on the bottom, now removed for ventilation purposes.
The tripod is made with three steel road pins with the hooks bent inwards into which is a steel cable with 'S' hook for hanging a Billy or a mesh grill with chains to each corner. Really versatile and I have cooked many varied meals on it, also, I can lower or raise the Billy or the mesh to control the heating.
I use a steel washing machine top as a base plate when cooking on the grass or table top.

Another pic:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello Rob,
We all have our favourites and this is mine.





This is a dual burner and is a copy of the hobo stove; normally made from small tins.






Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> ..........This is a dual burner and is a copy of the hobo stove; normally made from small tins.
> 
> 
> Rae & Ann



I've made a few of those over the years Rae. Usually from baked bean cans or similar, so considerably smaller!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

This is a rocket stove made from a scaffold pole.





The purpose of this was somebody asked me could I make a cup of tea using twigs like you can with a Kelly kettle and the answer is yes.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

I've made those out of a pile of bricks before Rae. Very efficient.

I've got loads of stoves to show, but bloody phone is refusing to let me download pics at the moment! :mad2:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I've got loads of stoves to show, but bloody phone is refusing to let me download pics at the moment! :mad2:



Hello Rob,
Always excuses........actually I've got the same problem with Photobucket.



Robmac said:


> I've made those out of a pile of bricks before Rae. Very efficient.



Yes Rob, the rocket stove, I believe, is meant to be one of the most efficient wood burning stoves.

Rae & Ann


----------



## oppy (Jun 29, 2016)

dane said:


> That'll be it, mine is an eBay special too



Like this one ?
Wood Gas Alcohol Burning Outdoor Camping Picnic BBQ Stove Cooker Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

oppy said:


> Like this one ?
> Wood Gas Alcohol Burning Outdoor Camping Picnic BBQ Stove Cooker Stainless Steel | eBay



That's the one I've got. They used to be 50 odd quid for the one made in UK!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

oppy said:


> Like this one ?
> Wood Gas Alcohol Burning Outdoor Camping Picnic BBQ Stove Cooker Stainless Steel | eBay



Can't believe the price. Looks a good bit of kit.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> That's the one I've got. They used to be 50 odd quid for the one made in UK!



Hello Rob,
Did you buy the one made in the UK? 

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Can't believe the price. Looks a good bit of kit.
> 
> Rae & Ann



They're really good Rae. Few twigs and a saucepan, and you're away!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Rob,
> Did you buy the one made in the UK?
> 
> Rae & Ann



Oh no Rae. China's finest!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Oh no Rae. China's finest!



Hello Rob,
I'm glad to hear that. The only ones I've seen before were made from paint tins.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

My favourite from a nostalgic point of view has to be the old bean can that we used to punch a load of holes in. 18 inches of wire for a handle. Drop a few lighted twigs in then swing it round your head a few times to get it really going. They used to kick a lot of heat out. Can you imagine a bunch of 8 year olds doing something like that now. :lol-053:

Anyone remember the old primus ? 

Richard


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Anyone remember the old primus ?



Hello Richard,
Still got two; one genuine and the other is a copy but still in it's metal box........does that make me sad? 

Rae & Ann


----------



## dane (Jun 29, 2016)

oppy said:


> Like this one ?
> Wood Gas Alcohol Burning Outdoor Camping Picnic BBQ Stove Cooker Stainless Steel | eBay



yep, that's the one.


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

or similar,paintcan, punch a few holes ,half fill with sand, add a cupful of petrol and light it. they go quite well


----------



## jeanette (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> My favourite from a nostalgic point of view has to be the old bean can that we used to punch a load of holes in. 18 inches of wire for a handle. Drop a few lighted twigs in then swing it round your head a few times to get it really going. They used to kick a lot of heat out. Can you imagine a bunch of 8 year olds doing something like that now. :lol-053:
> 
> Anyone remember the old primus ?
> 
> Richard



When we were kids and we used to go camping with our parents my mother  used to cook all our meals on one there was five of us plus our friends who we used to meet up with!


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> punch a few holes ,half fill with sand, add a cupful of petrol and light it.



Hello Nigel,
Those desert rat boys had that one sorted out...........plenty of sand where they were.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Richard,
> Still got two; one genuine and the other is a copy but still in it's metal box........does that make me sad?
> 
> Rae & Ann



They where a wonderful and innovative bit of kit and well worth preserving. Unless you where trying to light one in a draft, then they where invented by the devil. 

I suspect that they where the precursor for the Number One Burner. Now there's a scary stove. 

Redirect Notice

Richard


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

that led to this site- interesting ! British army No1 burner | Classic Camp Stoves


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> . Now there's a scary stove.



Hello Richard,
That's cooking with napalm.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> that led to this site- interesting ! British army No1 burner | Classic Camp Stoves



Hello Nigel,
I'd like to see you light a cigarette of that stove 

Rae & Ann


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Richard,
> That's cooking with napalm.
> 
> Rae & Ann



Napalm under pressure. :scared:

Richard


----------



## jeanette (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> They where a wonderful and innovative bit of kit and well worth preserving. Unless you where trying to light one in a draft, then they where invented by the devil.
> 
> I suspect that they where the precursor for the Number One Burner. Now there's a scary stove.
> 
> ...


My goodness it looks like a flame thrower


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

jeanette said:


> My goodness it looks like a flame thrower



Hello Jeanette,
That's how the army flambés it's food :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

This one's for you Rob; I know you like to bob up and down a bit......in the boat. Well this little darling is a Rippingille stove and was mentioned in the book The Riddle of the Sands as one of his requirements to go to sea.





A little bit about the stove: it has two wicks and runs on paraffin, the front opens up and can be used as an oven, it has two holes in the top that a saucepan or a kettle could be placed. This was designed before town gas was available and does it work? I have cooked a Sunday lunch using this stove......took forever and no you couldn't taste the paraffin in the food.

Rae & Ann


----------



## jeanette (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Jeanette,
> That's how the army flambés it's food :lol-049:
> 
> Rae & Ann[/QUOTE
> What burnt or just a little bit brown!! :lol-049::tongue:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

jeanette said:


> What burnt or just a little bit brown!! :lol-049::tongue:



*Cremated*

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> This one's for you Rob; I know you like to bob up and down a bit......in the boat. Well this little darling is a Rippingille stove and was mentioned in the book The Riddle of the Sands as one of his requirements to go to sea.



Weirdly Rae, I was looking at paraffin/spirit stoves for the boat last night! Taylor's make some nice ones and they are flued which might make them a bit safer, but I also like the Origo Heat Pal. It would definjitely need ventilation though!


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

i once found an Aladdin paraffin stove with an oven attachment in a squat- worked very well and hardly any taste of the fuel !


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> i once found an Aladdin paraffin stove with an oven attachment in a squat- worked very well and hardly any taste of the fuel !



One of these Nigel?

Aladdin Blue Flame greenhôûse Paraffin Heater | eBay


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> Aladdin paraffin stove with an oven



Hello Nigel,
Am I correct in thinking this was a drip fed stove, green in colour with the ring next to the oven? If so, I was offered one last year.......but how many stoves can a man have?

Rae & Ann


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> One of these Nigel?
> 
> Aladdin Blue Flame greenhôûse Paraffin Heater | eBay


 that's the one, the oven was made by them too and clipped onto the top, a simple door with a turnlatch and a shelf, all made in the same enamelled sheet metal


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

i have got and used a beatrice 33 ,for years . it makes a good room warming heater or a good stove for cooking on . 
bought it over 20 yrs ago. i thought it would be good for cooking on in africa when we went there but gas is available almost every where for very little money and parrafin was very hard to get . but great stove.
Harper 'Beatrice' No33 Oil Boiling Stove | Classic Camp Stoves


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> One of these Nigel?
> 
> Aladdin Blue Flame greenhôûse Paraffin Heater | eBay



Hello Rob,
The one I'm thinking of had two glass bottles underneath that held the paraffin.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i have goty and used a beatrice 33



I know the stove you're talking about, is that the one with two burners or one? Exceedingly well made.

Rae & Ann


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> that's the one, the oven was made by them too and clipped onto the top, a simple door with a turnlatch and a shelf, all made in the same enamelled sheet metal



Hello Nigel,
I'm thinking of a totally different one, I'll have to try and find a picture of it off the internet.......now what I do have is a Coleman's foldaway oven......and I have cooked pizzas in it before now.

Rae & Ann


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> I know the stove you're talking about, is that the one with two burners or one? Exceedingly well made.
> 
> Rae & Ann



mine as the two burners . 
i was lucky the village haberdashiery here had a roll of the wick just the right size . i bought it from them . just as well as when i came back after our tour they had closed , i still have about 3 foot of it and hopefully i shall never have to buy anymore . its a 4inch wide wick. 
at one time we used it here in the house when the boiler went wrong it can warm a room lovely .


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jun 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i was lucky the village haberdashiery here had a roll of the wick



I had to replace both wicks on the Rippingille but, fortunately, over in Edinburgh Mr Purves' Lamp Emporium is situated and this gentleman and his good lady have an amazing collection of paraffin lamps and an endless supply of spares. Ironically, he didn't have a wick for mine so his wife made one to fit.......what a service.

Rae & Ann


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> I had to replace both wicks on the Rippingille but, fortunately, over in Edinburgh Mr Purves' Lamp Emporium is situated and this gentleman and his good lady have an amazing collection of paraffin lamps and an endless supply of spares. Ironically, he didn't have a wick for mine so his wife made one to fit.......what a service.
> 
> Rae & Ann


i have cut the wide wick and made it fit other parrafin things i have here . 
there used to be a very good old fashioned shop in mojacar that had all sorts of really good stuff ,unfortunately its shut now . i used to love visiting them old fashioned stores . morocco was good as well but now its getting more modern than uk sometimes . 
for lamps i have two willis and bates vaporlux pressure lanterns . 1 i bought seconhand the other i bought new from willis and bates . dont think i could afford to buy them now the prices have gone silly .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

My trusty Trangia (or Lidl's cheap but just as good version!);


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Little and large;


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

And you can't not mention the army Hexi stove. I've got a few of these. Looks like Julie nicked the Hexi blocks out of this one to use as firelighters!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> And you can't not mention the army Hexi stove. I've got a few of these. Looks like Julie nicked the Hexi blocks out of this one to use as firelighters!
> 
> View attachment 43007



yes have some of them in the trailer havnt used them for ages . 
also have a meths stove here at home . my dad bought it in the 50,s i remember seeing similar ones in woolworths in the 60,s . 
mind i still have my parents old tents and a nice ridge tent bought for my brother and me in the 60,s . ours is like a scout tent size . best tents out ridge tents .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> yes have some of them in the trailer havnt used them for ages .
> also have a meths stove here at home . my dad bought it in the 50,s i remember seeing similar ones in woolworths in the 60,s .
> mind i still have my parents old tents and a nice ridge tent bought for my brother and me in the 60,s . ours is like a scout tent size . best tents out ridge tents .



I agree about the ridge tents. Especially when fitted with a stove jack, so you can run a woodburner inside.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> ......................
> for lamps i have two willis and bates vaporlux pressure lanterns . 1 i bought seconhand the other i bought new from willis and bates . dont think i could afford to buy them now the prices have gone silly .



I've got one but never bother with it now, too fiddly carrying meths and paraffin around. I've also got a Bi-Alladin Bowl Fire that needs a new home if anyone is interested.

Daughter got me the largest one of these for Christmas last year;  finally got round to trying it out last week in Scotland and it was brilliant at keeping the midges away, we used it on top of the picnic table.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Another favourite, my battered old Cobb BBQ. I've cooked full roast dinners on this outside my tent in the snow!


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Another favourite, my battered old Cobb BBQ. I've cooked full roast dinners on this outside my tent in the snow!
> 
> View attachment 43010


 Julie doesn't mind you playing in the garden then?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> Julie doesn't mind you playing in the garden then?



Providing he isn't roasting the chickens..........


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> And you can't not mention the army Hexi stove. I've got a few of these. Looks like Julie nicked the Hexi blocks out of this one to use as firelighters!
> 
> View attachment 43007



Used a few of them back in the day. Compo Irish stew Yum! Yum! 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Used a few of them back in the day. Compo Irish stew Yum! Yum!
> 
> Richard



Did you ever try the compo Mock Turtle Soup Richard?


----------



## izwozral (Jun 29, 2016)

Blimey Rob, you have started memories coming back with this thread. When we did 6 months backpacking in Oz, we carried everything in two rucksacks, tent, bags, clothes etc, we thumbed lifts and caught the Ansett Pioneer bus. To keep weight and bulk to a minimum, our 'cooker' was a tuna tin and a i/2 litre bottle of meths, we would fill the tuna tin with sand, pour over the meths and that was it. We cooked this way many times, where there was fire risk and open fires or BBQ's were off limits. Meals were usually very quick cooking so beef, kangaroo were the meats of choice because they could be cooked rare, fish when we could get it and noodles was a staple.

Great thread mate.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Blimey Rob, you have started memories coming back with this thread. When we did 6 months backpacking in Oz, we carried everything in two rucksacks, tent, bags, clothes etc, we thumbed lifts and caught the Ansett Pioneer bus. To keep weight and bulk to a minimum, our 'cooker' was a tuna tin and a i/2 litre bottle of meths, we would fill the tuna tin with sand, pour over the meths and that was it. We cooked this way many times, where there was fire risk and open fires or BBQ's were off limits. Meals were usually very quick cooking so beef, kangaroo were the meats of choice because they could be cooked rare, fish when we could get it and noodles was a staple.
> 
> Great thread mate.



I'm always messing around making stoves Ral. I played around with a Tuna can a few weeks ago to use as a spirit burner. I must dig it out and try it.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

i do carry a sirram volcano kettle another great bit of kit . 
in the desert just drag your hand or a stick in the soft sand you find very dry but living weeds they really do burn hot . 
between us we could have a lovely camping museum . 
i also have various gas stoves , sometimes you see them at car boots etc and just have to have that new but old stove , just because its nice to have . 
just keep your eyes open for the man with that new jacket for you. he is coming to take you away .


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

We had this one when we had our first boat, so at least 25 years old!


----------



## izwozral (Jun 29, 2016)

This is really really getting like hard core porn now. 

Show & Tell - Antique and Vintage Stoves | Collectors Weekly


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Did you ever try the compo Mock Turtle Soup Richard?



No but the oatmeal biscuits where great as they where or you could turn them into porridge. The sausages where good but had a funny effect on your bowel. 

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> No but the oatmeal biscuits where great as they where or you could turn them into porridge. The sausages where good but had a funny effect on your bowel.
> 
> Richard



Yes I remember the oatmeal biscuits, and the hard tack!

We also used to get bars of chocolate and boiled sweets, all in a sealed tin, circa 1940's! Oh, and processed cheese in a tin!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

izwozral said:


> This is really really getting like hard core porn now.
> 
> Show & Tell - Antique and Vintage Stoves | Collectors Weekly



That first one (Optimus) is the same as my dad had when we were kids Ral. My Dad bought an old army canvas ridge tent and cooked inside the tent, the fumes were terrible, but it got rid of the Earwigs.

And it d-d-d-didn't aff-f-f-f-ect me at-t-tallll.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Yes I remember the oatmeal biscuits, and the hard tack!
> 
> We also used to get bars of chocolate and boiled sweets, all in a sealed tin, circa 1940's! Oh, and *processed cheese in a tin*!




No, not even on exercise.  But the comfort rations became a sort of currency.

Richard


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> No but the oatmeal biscuits where great as they where or you could turn them into porridge. The sausages where good but had a funny effect on your bowel.
> 
> Richard



hope you all have the tinopener on your keyring or in your wallet , i have one here with a 1975 date on it . if i lose it it could be the end. 
i might starve to death.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> hope you all have the tinopener on your keyring or in your wallet , i have one here with a 1975 date on it . if i lose it it could be the end.
> i might starve to death.



They worked really well. Can you still get them? I seem to remember that there was one in every 24hr ration pack.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Tbear said:


> They worked really well. Can you still get them? I seem to remember that there was one in every 24hr ration pack.
> 
> Richard



You can get them in camping stores Richard, and occasionally in Pound shops.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> You can get them in camping stores Richard, and occasionally in Pound shops.



i use that style all the time . found them in spain . in the hard ware shops . bigger than the army ones but same idea . 
but still carry an army one in my wallet . just as well i was in the catering corps ,so if i lose it we might all starve . ha ha .


----------



## Discoduck (Jun 29, 2016)

*out door stoves*

saw these at a show 
old gas bottles.
rgds.dd
sorry couldnt turn it.


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

*opener*

1X British Army TIN CAN Bottle Opener Mini Metal Camping Military Survival UK | eBay


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> 1X British Army TIN CAN Bottle Opener Mini Metal Camping Military Survival UK | eBay



Them's the ones. What a wonderfully simple little invention.

Richard


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jun 29, 2016)

[SUP][/SUP]





Robmac said:


> We had this one when we had our first boat, so at least 25 years old!
> 
> View attachment 43014View attachment 43013View attachment 43012



I still have and use one of these ..  bought new in Fort William about 10 years ago ... I also have a Horizen stove which I've only used once and burned the non-stick off my pan while making a fry up!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 29, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> .............. I also have a Horizen stove which I've only used once and burned the non-stick off my pan while making a fry up!



Brilliant Ron, you know it's working when the kettle or pan is virtually hovering above the cooker!


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2016)

Discoduck said:


> saw these at a show
> old gas bottles.
> rgds.dd
> sorry couldnt turn it.


 you may not have noticed my avatar ? we've made them out of extinguishers, vacuum tanks, compressors, and every size of gas and gaz bottle - any steel tube is asking for it !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Brilliant Ron, you know it's working when the kettle or pan is virtually hovering above the cooker!



Under the bed in my van, right now is ...
1 Horizen stove
1 Camping Gaz stove as pictured above and still in it's bag.
1 Very old Bluette stove the type that pierces the gaz tank
1 Newer Bluette which clips to the gas tank.
1 Tesco metal bucket with grill
1 Electric kettle
1 Electric toaster
1 Kelly kettle with pot stand and grill
1 Smoker, usually used for fish, but _*can*_ be used as an emergency oven to heat pies & sausage rolls ... will cook sausages etc but needs a drip tray to catch the fat dripping out or things get awfy foggy when you open it!
1 Plastic tub with newspaper,  kindling, firelighters and meths.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 29, 2016)

n brown said:


> you may not have noticed my avatar ? we've made them out of extinguishers, vacuum tanks, compressors, and every size of gas and gaz bottle - any steel tube is asking for it !



we used to have a two 50gallon drum heater in the workshop of the garage . used wood planings from the carpenters next door to start it then drip oil into the heat. got rid of waste oil and the chimney sort of used the second drum as a radiator was lovely in winter . 
both drums on their sides on top of one another,fire in the bottom one , made winter ok. and got rid of the waste oil.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh and ...

1 Bottle of HP Fruity Sauce!


----------



## ScamperVan (Jun 29, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Yes I remember the oatmeal biscuits, and the hard tack!
> 
> We also used to get bars of chocolate and boiled sweets, all in a sealed tin, circa 1940's! Oh, and processed cheese in a tin!



The cheese was disgusting, and all the good dads saved their chocolate and sweets for their children. 
Chicken Curry was the best!


----------



## AuldTam (Jun 29, 2016)

oppy said:


> Like this one ?
> Wood Gas Alcohol Burning Outdoor Camping Picnic BBQ Stove Cooker Stainless Steel | eBay



I have one similar to this and I burn wood cat litter pellets with liquid paraffin soaked cotton wool balls as fire lighters. I carry the pellets in a plastic milk bottle, it gets a brew on within 5 minutes then I go looking for twigs later. Great little stoves!


----------



## Martlet (Jun 30, 2016)

jeanette said:


> My goodness it looks like a flame thrower



Army mechanics used to use them to heat vehicle tracks prior to driving out the track link pins; a LOT of heat available.

Martlet


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 30, 2016)

n brown said:


> or similar,paintcan, punch a few holes ,half fill with sand, add a cupful of petrol and light it. they go quite well



Old army trick ,use a  hub cap works the same,they did this in the desert ww2.


----------



## chippythewiz (Jun 30, 2016)

*Anybody remember this dodgy bit of kit*

I had one explode on me as I was looking down wondering why it had started to make a strange roaring sound.  Took both eyebrows and my berry clean off.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 30, 2016)

AuldTam said:


> I have one similar to this and I burn wood cat litter pellets with liquid paraffin soaked cotton wool balls as fire lighters. I carry the pellets in a plastic milk bottle, it gets a brew on within 5 minutes then I go looking for twigs later. Great little stoves!



I use those big Heinz Beans fridge pack plastic containers to keep the pellets in. I also use cotton wool balls, but with petroleum jelly.


----------



## Caz (Jun 30, 2016)

Robmac said:


> We had this one when we had our first boat, so at least 25 years old!
> 
> View attachment 43014View attachment 43013View attachment 43012



Mine's only about 11 years old, still use it.



Robmac said:


> Yes I remember the oatmeal biscuits, and the hard tack!
> 
> We also used to get bars of chocolate and boiled sweets, all in a sealed tin, circa 1940's! Oh, and processed cheese in a tin!



I loved the cheese, Dad used to bring it home for me from cadet camps because the boys didn't like it.



vwalan said:


> hope you all have the tinopener on your keyring or in your wallet , i have one here with a 1975 date on it . if i lose it it could be the end.
> i might starve to death.



Yes, one in the cutlery drawer in the van.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 30, 2016)

Robmac said:


> We had this one when we had our first boat, so at least 25 years old!
> 
> View attachment 43014View attachment 43013View attachment 43012



I have just bought one of those for the van I am turning into a stove/bbq/firepit hoarder do I need help lol.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 30, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> I have just bought one of those for the van I am turning into a stove/bbq/firepit hoarder do I need help lol.



I thought it was just us blokes Annie!


----------



## AuldTam (Jun 30, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I use those big Heinz Beans fridge pack plastic containers to keep the pellets in. I also use cotton wool balls, but with petroleum jelly.



I meant petroleum jelly (Vaseline) I don't know where liquid paraffin came from...haha! Too much beer last night.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 30, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I thought it was just us blokes Annie!



And female pyromaniacs.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 30, 2016)

I've made these before, using Tuna cans;

Homemade "TIN CAN" Air Heaters! - Survival/SHTF Air Heater/Stove - Simple "cardboard and wax" Design - YouTube

So easy to make with cardboard and old candle stubs for the wax. They burn for ages too. I wondered about using one inside a miniature wood burning stove. If it worked, it would be ideal in my boat, I could have a real fire without the faff of cleaning up the ashes.

I did start making a small woodburner recently with this in mind, but it got nicked off my drive whilst I nipped out to the shops!:mad1:


----------



## Caz (Jun 30, 2016)

Bet that would keep the midgies at bay! Food for thought...................


----------



## Robmac (Jun 30, 2016)

Caz said:


> Bet that would keep the midgies at bay! Food for thought...................



Yes Caz, people add all sorts of insect repellents when they make them as well. (Citronella etc.).


----------



## Caz (Jun 30, 2016)

I think it's the smoke as much as any citronella etc which they dislike. The gel I burn in the fire bowl isn't flavoured.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jun 30, 2016)

Just came across this while looking for something else.

Homemade TIN CAN Rocket Stove - DIY Rocket Stove - Awesome Stove! - EASY instructions! - YouTube


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 6, 2016)

This little stove arrived this morning. Size wise it will quite happily fit in your pocket when dismantled. It can be either used as a wood burner or alcohol burner. 





The test run. Very easy to light, burns very cleanly, only down side was the big square hole in the front which stopped me from filling it up as the burning wood tended to fall out.





This was the stove ready for a kettle to be placed on. You have to be relatively fast as there isn't a lot of wood and it tends to burn rather quickly. On the plus side, the hole in the front is ideal for topping up.





When the fire died down all that was left was ashes. At £6.35 delivered to the door it's certainly a cheap option and you don't have to carry huge amounts of wood.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2016)

Like it Rae.

My Honeystove can be configured in a similar square shape instead of the hexagon.

I also see that my Woodgas stove is dirt cheap now!

Outdoor Wood Stove Backpacking Portable Survival Wood Burning Camping Stove New | eBay


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I also see that my Woodgas stove is dirt cheap now!
> 
> Outdoor Wood Stove Backpacking Portable Survival Wood Burning Camping Stove New | eBay



Hello Rob,
That's next on my list......a man can never have too many wood burning stoves......don't tell the wife, she thinks I'm getting rid of them.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Robmac (Aug 6, 2016)

streetsleeper said:


> Hello Rob,
> That's next on my list......a man can never have too many wood burning stoves......don't tell the wife, she thinks I'm getting rid of them.
> 
> Rae & Ann



That's the spirit Rae!

The woodgas burner leaves only a very fine powder and I carry a those foil pie dish type trays to catch any ash that falls through.


----------



## Deadsfo (Aug 6, 2016)

n brown said:


> i once found an Aladdin paraffin stove with an oven attachment in a squat- worked very well and hardly any taste of the fuel !



Aladdin was an American iconic company, they also made an Aladdin lamp (no not one that you rubbed!!) it was a Tilley lamp type  ,i have an Aladdin thermos flask, a very substantial and strong flask.Unfortunatly the company fell foul of the coglomorate asset strippers of the 80/90s and no longer exists as an independent company ,and many of its products are now made in China.It had aiso failed to keep pace with the modern world and many of its products were bought by the brand loyal Americans living in outback areas of America that had none or little modern utilities,wich speaks volumes as to why its stoves were popular over here in the late 50s/ early 60's.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Aug 6, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I also see that my Woodgas stove is dirt cheap now!
> 
> Outdoor Wood Stove Backpacking Portable Survival Wood Burning Camping Stove New | eBay



Hello Rob,
Couldn't help myself, that's it ordered.......you know I'm going to blame you: I'll just tell her he made me. Look forward to meeting you at Ilfracombe.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 12, 2016)

I just bought this one which I will tidy up and buy a propane converter for so I can use it either petrol or propane :cool1::cool1::cool1:

Coleman-Powerhouse-428-Dual-Fuel-Triple-Burner-Stove

They're a bit of a rarity.

Replacement grill already ordered from the states and ditto for propane converter.


----------



## Deadsfo (Aug 12, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> I just bought this one which I will tidy up and buy a propane converter for so I can use it either petrol or propane :cool1::cool1::cool1:
> 
> Coleman-Powerhouse-428-Dual-Fuel-Triple-Burner-Stove
> 
> ...



I have one of these,how does the propane converter work, will you still prime it like you do with petrol


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 12, 2016)

Deadsfo said:


> I have one of these,how does the propane converter work, will you still prime it like you do with petrol



No, not at all ... hang on and I'll find a couple of links ...

You need one of these
Stansport-Propane-Converter
Also available on Amazon at twice the price
Amazon
Then you'll need a pipe ... not sure of the thread sizes yet ... from cylinder to the regulator above.

Here's a YouTube video, there are others too ...

You Tube video.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 12, 2016)

runnach said:


> Not quite a stove, reasonable to store (depending on MH). Have used it to cook on.


Snap ours is identical!


----------

